# iPhone 3GS available at Apple Stores--Canada



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Presumably for new customers only or perhaps outright purchase only.

Apple Retail Store - Apple Canada

Enjoy.



> Available June 19th, 8:00 a.m.
> Book an iPhone Personal Shopping appointment for June 19 and come right to the front of the line when you arrive at the Apple Retail Store.*





> *Booking an appointment does not guarantee we'll have your preferred model in stock, but we will certainly try to accommodate you. Appointments are limited. Not all Apple products are available at all locations worldwide. Check with your Apple Retail Store for further information about local product availability.



Pricing:

$599(8GB), $699(16GB), or $799(32GB). 
Apple Retail Store - iPhone at the Apple Store - Apple Canada
(in the tiny grey print at the bottom)


----------



## digitalrhino (Aug 13, 2007)

*We can buy from the Apple Store!*

Looks like we are finally able to buy an iPhone from the apple store.

iPhone 3G S (Finally!) Available via Apple Retail Canada | The iPhone Blog

iPhone - Where to Buy - Apple Canada


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Edited.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

HowEver said:


> 2 minutes too late...


I dunno, However; this thread has more replies!!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

are these unlocked for any carrier?


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

Thatstsssssss siiicckckckck OMG YES


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

i-rui said:


> are these unlocked for any carrier?


Seriously? 


What I'd like to know, is if one is required to sign up with a carrier right then and there or if you can buy it and walk out... then unlock it at home. Though, those prices are insanely expensive.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

F'N RIGHT! im about to start working at apple, that is SOOO WICKED! YES YES YES this is what i wanted!! (I used to really want to work at rogers but now i get the best of both worlds, selling the iPhone and working for apple, WHAAAAAT) excuse my excitement


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

how did u get a job at apple?
ive applied a number of times to new ones opening up in toronto and they never called me back or anything, i guess it might be because of my age, ahah.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Threads merged.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

SHEMM said:


> how did u get a job at apple?
> ive applied a number of times to new ones opening up in toronto and they never called me back or anything, i guess it might be because of my age, ahah.


I don't think age is a huge issue, its more that you HAVE to express your a people person. I can't really talk about specifics cause im not allowed. 



ehMax said:


> Threads merged.


Thats cool, didnt know that was possible 

Wonder if they will be selling them on contract as well.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

are you able to talk about how they accepted you and stuff?
did they look at your resume that you sent in via their website or did you actually go into the store and get a form?


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

kloan said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> What I'd like to know, is if one is required to sign up with a carrier right then and there or if you can buy it and walk out... then unlock it at home. Though, those prices are insanely expensive.


what? it's not that bad of a question? in canada we have fido or rogers for iphones, and although both are essentially the same a fido iphone won't work with a rogers sim & vice versa.

And these prices are without contract, so why not sell them unlocked? It'd be great for anyone who travels that's for sure.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

i-rui said:


> are these unlocked for any carrier?


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA no.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

SHEMM said:


> how did u get a job at apple?
> ive applied a number of times to new ones opening up in toronto and they never called me back or anything, i guess it might be because of my age, ahah.


Might be ... or maybe they're sticklers for proper grammar and capitalization.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

those prices are bullSH** 700 bucks for the god damn phone.. when ATT people are getting them for 199 and 299!!! (previous owners of 3G limited time offer)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MrNeoStylez said:


> those prices are bullSH** 700 bucks for the god damn phone.. when ATT people are getting them for 199 and 299!!! (previous owners of 3G limited time offer)


Um, you state in another thread that you are aware that Rogers hasn't announced upgrade pricing yet, right?

It looks like there will be differential pricing for those who bought the 3G from Rogers more than 6 months ago.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

I posted again stating i saw that..

I was going through all my unread threads that interested me. still think its BS. and hope that Rogers announces pricing for us customers who were "early adopters"

Its amazing how i differ in posting before and after my cup of Tea


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MrNeoStylez said:


> I posted again stating i saw that..
> 
> I was going through all my unread threads that interested me. still think its BS. and hope that Rogers announces pricing for us customers who were "early adopters"
> 
> Its amazing how i differ in posting before and after my cup of Tea


They've said that they will, but not until release day.

I'm not holding my breath for fantastic prices, but if the upgrade costs $500 and I can still sell my flawless 16GB 3G for that, cool.

I'll probably have to go through a few days of calling though since last year I negotiated a mix of corporate/retentions plans. Which Rogers should now improve upon...


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

I negotiated Retentions plans the day i bought my iphone 3g. so as long as i get to keep those. i am HAPPY. if i dont then im happy with my 3G.. not going to pay MORE per month to have a new phone with a few new doodads.. though the new doodads make me happy..

 

its going to be like this every year from now on isnt it.. *sigh*


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MrNeoStylez said:


> I negotiated Retentions plans the day i bought my iphone 3g. so as long as i get to keep those. i am HAPPY. if i dont then im happy with my 3G.. not going to pay MORE per month to have a new phone with a few new doodads.. though the new doodads make me happy..
> 
> 
> 
> its going to be like this every year from now on isnt it.. *sigh*


Retentions plans can only be renewed through... retentions. They're the best people to talk with, anyways, and can and do override every other department.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Launch information!*

From a Rogers/fido employee:



> Last minute info is coming in:
> 
> 1. iPhone will not be available w/o Contract at Fido / Rogers Retail stores at launch. You must go to the Apple Store.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

If we purchase from the Apple Store, are you able to get a contract there? 
or would we have to buy it from the store, then go to rogers and get a contract?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

This email is being sent by Apple's "personal shopper".... to those with appointments.



> Hi ****,
> 
> In anticipation to your Personal Shopping appointment tomorrow morning for the iPhone, I'd just like to email you to clarify a few important things.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh i like that news, signing contracts at the apple store now. 

But heres some NEW news on Rogers pricing mainly but some also good news for Fido.



> There has been a lot of excitement around the new iPhone 3G S and we wanted to recognize the early adopters who helped make the iPhone the hottest-selling handset in Canadian wireless history. We will be discounting the price of the iPhone 3G S by between $250 and $500 to provide savings to many of our iPhone customers.
> 
> What this means is that eligible iPhone owners can acquire the iPhone 16GB 3G S for as low as $199 or the 32GB for as low as $299 until July 31, 2009.
> 
> ...


Credit: Boy Genius Report


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

That is ridiculous. I don't really care, my phone was replaced in January. But still. $550 for a stupid phone for someone you've already nailed to the wall and can come back to beat every month!


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

So now that you can buy an iPhone from Apple directly, does that mean they'll finally offer AppleCare?!!!

It's frickin ridiculous that Apple Canada hasn't offered any sort of extended warranty since the iPhone arrived here last year.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Has anyone bought an iPhone 3GS "outright" at an Apple store: that is, connected to your Rogers account but for the full price?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

I want to. But I can't rationalize pissing away my hard-earned money like that :/ (especially on something that's not fully unlocked at factory level)


HowEver said:


> Has anyone bought an iPhone 3GS "outright" at an Apple store: that is, connected to your Rogers account but for the full price?


----------



## koreancabbage (Aug 1, 2008)

jawknee said:


> I want to. But I can't rationalize pissing away my hard-earned money like that :/ (especially on something that's not fully unlocked at factory level)


you might as well wait it out for 2010 model when it looks a little different and actually is an upgrade over the 3G model in every way. even though it has a better processor and everything, 1MP better and video recording is not going to win me over. 2010 model should have at least anywhere 5-10 MP camera, flash, and an even better processor and a NEW DESIGN!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

koreancabbage said:


> ...2010 model should have at least anywhere 5-10 MP camera, flash, ...


I wouldn't hold my breath too long.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

How about a front facing camera too for iChat Mobile app. WTF Apple... I want to see some real innovation, not just a lousy processor and memory upgrade.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

zlinger said:


> How about a front facing camera too for iChat Mobile app. WTF Apple... I want to see some real innovation, not just a lousy processor and memory upgrade.


Have you used the 3G and the 3GS?

And yes, an extra camera for iChat + would be preferred.

But like Roseanne Rosanada's father used to say, "There's always something..."


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Wouldn't "iChatting" with video suck enormous bandwidth?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Have you used the 3G and the 3GS?
> 
> And yes, an extra camera for iChat + would be preferred.
> 
> But like Roseanne Rosanada's father used to say, "There's always something..."


I had the feeling of an imminent response and quote from HowEver, and here it came! Wow.

Yes, I have used and tried both models... at an Apple Store in US. The 3GS is faster for sure, camera better, and compass a cool feature.

But more hardware improvements, such as a front-facing camera and iChat, would have been really impressive to see.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

zlinger said:


> How about a front facing camera too for iChat Mobile app. WTF Apple... I want to see some real innovation, not just a lousy processor and memory upgrade.


Tell that to the million plus happy 3GS owners.


----------

